# Sune Execution Speed



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2008)

Last night I was taking some averages on my sune execution, and got 1.05 seconds as an average, with a fastest of .78


I really don't think I'm very fast with that algorithm (or any of them for that matter), so I'm curious to see how fast the top cubers here can do it. How does everyone else rank up with the sune?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 18, 2008)

I' faster with Anit-Sune than Sune xD
Sune: .90
Anti-Sune: .69


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you left-handed?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope, I'm a righty


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2008)

Interesting...are you dominant with your left hand while cubing, or do you just anti-sune more often than sune?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 18, 2008)

You can do left side Sune only RU = R' U' R U' R' U2 R

I'm not sure if that is antisune, I thogth it was the inverse: R U2 R' U' R U' R'

But of course, earlier I thougth that Niklas was Antisune, that because Lennart Aspelin told me so and he also said he learned that from Lars Petrus during the Swedish championships in 1981 (where Lars won and Lennart was second and both are still in action).

So there are some diffrent calls here and Iäm not really sure whats correct...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2008)

I was under the impression that anti-sune meant reflecting sune onto LU


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 18, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Interesting...are you dominant with your left hand while cubing, or do you just anti-sune more often than sune?



I have no regrip on antisune


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...are you dominant with your left hand while cubing, or do you just anti-sune more often than sune?
> ...




It's possible to use no re-grip on sune as well...unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 18, 2008)

R U R' U R U2 R' is what people normally call Sune
R U2 R' U' R U' R' is what people normally call Anti-Sune

R U R' U R U2 R' U2 is what I call full Sune

All can be done without regripping, but I think Anti-Sune is just a bit faster

(normally implies being right-handed)


----------



## alexc (Mar 18, 2008)

Anti sune is very fast for me.
I use R U2 R' U' R U' R'
I hate this one: R U R' U R U2 R'
I like both of these: R' U' R U' R' U2 R and R' U2 R U R' U R


----------



## Jai (Mar 19, 2008)

Execution speed? I don't know about Anti-Sune, but my Sune is, on average, 0.6 seconds. My best is 0.37 or something like that.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Nope, I'm a righty


Same. I'm a righty and I can do the anti sune much faster than the sune.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 19, 2008)

both R U2 R' U' R U' R' and R' U' R U' R' U2 R can be sub-0.7 for me (I wish they weren't both for anti-sune!), but I usually use the second one. The regular sune is around 0.8 for me


----------



## hait2 (Mar 19, 2008)

my sune execution blows, the 2nd U screws me up every time. how do you execute it (which fingers where etc)?

i like the antisune though (R' U' R U' R' U2 R, right?), no re-grips there at all


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Crap, I must be really slow. I eliminated Anti-Sune from my 2H algorithms, I prefer just using normal Sune either right or left handed. I use Anti-Sune for OH. As for times..... trying Anti-Sune for the sake of it, I averaged about 1.3 seconds, left and right handed. For normal Sune, I average about 1.1 seconds right handed, 1.05 seconds left handed. I got sub 1 maybe 3 times total out of about 50 attempts I just made. And I wonder why I barely only average 20 seconds >.< . I'm still proud of my 1.53 T perm!!! No one can take that away from me!


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2008)

Check out the videos at the bottom here. I can do the sune in about .9 and the antisune in about .75. I'd like to see a .37 or even sub-.5 sune on video...


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally my Sune was R U R' U R U2 R' but soon (pun intended) I realised that I can't use my clumsy ring finger to pull off the second U. So I converted to R' U2 R U R' U R (the inverse of Anti-Sune). Sure I'd still have to re-grip slightly (because I don't use my ring finger) but this alg is faster for me.

Anti-Sune is still my favourite and fastest algorithm of all time (R' U' R U' R' U2 R). And I feel that being left-handed or not has nothing to do with the speed in executing this fine alg. It's because in Sune, my right hand does all the work with my left hand being there for support. In Anti-Sune I use my left index finger to pull the U', so with the work distributed it seems to be the only sub-1 second alg I can do so far (not counting R U R' for F2L)!


----------



## Jai (Mar 19, 2008)

hait2 said:


> my sune execution blows, the 2nd U screws me up every time. how do you execute it (which fingers where etc)?


 The 2nd U is performed by pushing the U layer with your left index layer, as you would in OH. If it doesn't feel comfortable , it's ok, just keep on practising. 



pjk said:


> I'd like to see a .37 or even sub-.5 sune on video...


K, I'll make one soon..



amateurguy said:


> Originally my Sune was R U R' U R U2 R' but soon (pun intended)


 Sorry to burst your bubble, but Sune's pronounced as "Soon-eh". Find a new pun.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 19, 2008)

^ Oh really? Cool! What does Sune actually mean or is it a common name somewhere?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 19, 2008)

Jai said:


> Sune's pronounced as "Soon-eh".


No it's not (the "oo" part is wrong).


----------



## Jai (Mar 19, 2008)

So .. it's Su-neh?


----------



## KConny (Mar 19, 2008)

Lars Petrus "found" it and started calling it for Sune. It a common name in Sweden.
Here are the sunes I know:
Sune: R U R' U R U2 R'
Anti-Sune: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
Sunesson: L' U' L U' L' U2 L
Anti-Sunesson: L' U2 L U L' U L
Super-Sune: R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
Super-Sunesson: L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L
Super-Anti-Sune: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
Super-Anti-Sunesson: L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L

Super is also called Double some times.
But I don't think this has got a name: R' U2 R U R' U R


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Could someone please clarify how to pronounce it, then? I always thought of it as "su-ne", until I heard someone (must've been in a video) call it "soon". The reason I thought of it as "su-ne" is for two reasons: firstly, being in New Zealand, we are exposed to a lot of Maori language, and that is how it would be pronounced in Maori. The second reason is because I learnt Japanese for 5 years, and of course, it is pronounced the same way.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know why but I have always pronounced it "su(rhymes with zoo)-knee" is that how you are saying it Dene?
So you read japanese? Can you read all the Japanese cubers blogs and stuff?? lucky!
Anyway my average of both is like .8 or.9


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

No, not like that. I say it like "Soo" with a quick "oo", then "neh". At least, that is the most literal way I can put it. so, "Soo-neh". And no, I can't read their blogs, lol. I know around 200 kanji I guess, out of 5000+. I can make out random symbols, and maybe a sentence or two, but I don't know nearly enough vocabulary to make out anything really.


----------



## KConny (Mar 20, 2008)

It can't be said correct with english phonetics.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jai said:


> Sune's pronounced as "Soon-eh".


Using English to explain how to pronounce a very different language doesn't make any sense to me.

I pronounce Sune as [sune] (IPA).


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 20, 2008)

Averages of 12 for:
Sune: 00.71 seconds (with a best time of 0.64 and a worst time of 0.90; SD 00.04)

Anti-Sune: 00.72 seconds (with a best time of 00.64 and a worst time of 0.86; SD 00.05)


----------



## LarsN (Mar 20, 2008)

The best way to describe the sound of "Sune" in english would be...

First part: "Su" pronounce as in the english word "soon" but remove the "n".
Second part: "ne" pronounce as in the english word "nerd" but remove the "rd".

I also use the triplesune for one of my COLL cases: R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 20, 2008)

LarsN said:


> The best way to describe the sound of "Sune" in english would be...
> 
> First part: "Su" pronounce as in the english word "soon" but remove the "n".
> Second part: "ne" pronounce as in the english word "nerd" but remove the "rd".



I'm not sure if I agree with you. Isn't the 'Su'-part sounding more like the vowel in 'you'. 

Also the 'e' in 'ne' is short, like the first 'e' in 'present'.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 20, 2008)

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/39899


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 20, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > First part: "Su" pronounce as in the english word "soon" but remove the "n".
> ...


How is the vowel in "you" different from the vowel in "soon"? Both are [u:].



Gunnar said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Second part: "ne" pronounce as in the english word "nerd" but remove the "rd".
> ...


The vowel in "nerd" is not pronounced as [e] at all, so I think it's a very bad example.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 20, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



OK, maybe it's just me having a weird accent.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 20, 2008)

My LL sucks, but that's no secret.

Owning it up with a 1.1 Sune and a 0.8 Anti-Sune. :|

But we all know it's about the F2L.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 20, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Maybe that was just me thinking that Sune in danish and swedish sounded the same. The "ne" in nerd has the correct sound in my ears.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh well, thanks to Mr. Pochamnn I now know how to pronounce it. It is similar to what I thought it was.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 21, 2008)

I got 1.25 antisune, 1.43 sune. My hands are too slow.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 21, 2008)

So could you say it's like "sooner" without the "r"?


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> So could you say it's like "sooner" without the "r"?


AFAICT, the last vowel in "Sune" is [e], but the last vowel in "sooner" is [ə] (Wiktionary link).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 22, 2008)

.67 with L U L' U L U2 L'. I'm a righty, too.


----------



## dave (Mar 31, 2008)

I never use anti-sune, but I can finish 6 sunes in 9 seconds, so 1.5s/sune. Yes, that sucks.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think my best anti-sune is .68....can't remember exactly.

Anti-sune is much faster than my sune, and I'm a righty.


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, I suck at sune. I can usually get around 1 s, but it looks like people can easily get under .8!


----------



## Skrato (Mar 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> R U R' U R U2 R' is what people normally call Sune
> R U2 R' U' R U' R' is what people normally call Anti-Sune
> 
> R U R' U R U2 R' U2 is what I call full Sune
> ...



I prefer an antisune starting with R' ... I can't remember my algs by heart and dont have my cube with me. But its fast excecution and easy finger tricks, probably about 0.6 something


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 31, 2008)

anti-sune:0.78 (R'U'R)U'(R'U2'R)
sune around the 1 sec


----------



## Jai (Mar 31, 2008)

I know I had said a while ago that I would make a vid, and I haven't as of yet. I'll definitely have a video up on april 20th, seeing as how April 19th is the CanadianCubing Classic, where I can have one of my friends film me from a good angle (right over my shoulder).


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2008)

I got 1.1 antisune and 1.3 sune. 1.56 sune and 1.9 antisune on pyraminx.


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 4, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> .67 with L U L' U L U2 L'. I'm a righty, too.



I'm a righty, and I prefer this version, too. Not entirely sure why. I'd give you my sune times, but I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 4, 2008)

.94 on sune and anti-sune


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 4, 2008)

Anti-sune: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
Lefty Anti-sune: L' U2 L U L' U L

righty anti-sune:
1.23 average, 0.91 best single

lefty anti-sune:
1.06 average, 0.85 best single

The strange thing is that I write with a pencil in my right hand haha  I consider my left hand more dextrous than my right in things like cubing and sport stacking though.

Chris


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 4, 2008)

popstar_dave said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > .67 with L U L' U L U2 L'. I'm a righty, too.
> ...



The U2 is much easier to perform when your right hand is free, I think.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow everybody here is fast...

Sune: R U R' U R U2' R'
Anti-Sune: R U2 R' U' R U' R'

Sune: 1.34
Anti-Sune: 1.32

Well I'm not that fast anyway, my best cube average is 50.89 so I'm still like a beginner.


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Wow everybody here is fast...
> 
> Sune: R U R' U R U2' R'
> Anti-Sune: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
> ...



You're almost as fast as me and I average sub20


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 5, 2008)

Best recorded execution times

Anti-Sune: 0.59
Sune: 0.97.....meh


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

1.23 on pyraminx,
1.29 on cube.
lol. You can sub-20 going slower .


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

What on earth is a sune and anti-sune!?!?!?!?!


----------



## watermelon (Apr 6, 2008)

This was on the front page of the Beginner's Section.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, I was actually using them all the time when I blindsolved, I just didn't know the name. 

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec.
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 6, 2008)

wow i suck...

i average 1.5 for both


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow everybody here is fast...
> ...



You're kidding right? Well I start with my hands in the cube, and on the space bar of my keyboard (I don't have a Stack Mat). Then I perform the algorithm and once I'm done, I slam my finger on my space bar. Also, I timed myself like 100 times so...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 6, 2008)

The speed of your sune isn't going to change the speed of your solve by anymore than the speed of your sune. Your average of 50.89 can be improved greatly by increasing the speed of your f2l, not the speed of your sune.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > pcwiz said:
> ...



I use a stackmat, starting with cube in hand, wrists on timer.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 6, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> The speed of your sune isn't going to change the speed of your solve by anymore than the speed of your sune. Your average of 50.89 can be improved greatly by increasing the speed of your f2l, not the speed of your sune.



Yeah I know I'm trying to improve my F2L. If you have a faster Sune it could improve your speed by like half a second but that doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 9, 2008)

Sune av. 1.263, single 1.06. My Anti-Sune is a bit slower.

I speak Swedish (although poor), and I'd say it's pronounced like sü-neh, with the ü from German, for example Zürich, and the e is the first e from example, for example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkAdoLRZuDI (Zürich is at the end of the commercial)


----------



## Jai (Apr 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> All can be done without regripping, but I think Anti-Sune is just a bit faster
> 
> (normally implies being right-handed)



I find regular Sune faster than anti-Sune, actually (I do my sunes without regripping). For a no-regrip sune, all you have to do is perform the second U as a left index finger push on the U layer, just like how you would do U in left-hand OH solving.


----------



## EricOnCrack (Dec 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> R U R' U R U2 R' is what people normally call Sune
> R U2 R' U' R U' R' is what people normally call Anti-Sune
> 
> R U R' U R U2 R' U2 is what I call full Sune
> ...



Isnt the full and normal sune nearly the same. It's like just with U2 at the end?


----------



## EricOnCrack (Dec 8, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > The speed of your sune isn't going to change the speed of your solve by anymore than the speed of your sune. Your average of 50.89 can be improved greatly by increasing the speed of your f2l, not the speed of your sune.
> ...



Oh i dropped my averages by 10 seconds from improving on F2L. Yeahh.  
Still working on it.

By the way: It sucks right now, because i have like one cube. And im using silicone spray on it. It's nearly been a day and its slowly breaking in. I used vaseline before. 
I'm using a storebought cube but im gettin DIYs.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 8, 2008)

I always thought that an Anti-Sune rotates the orientation of the corners counter-clockwise, and clockwise for the Sune? So wouldn't L' U' L U' L' U2 L be an Anti-Sune? :/
I got 0.51 doing R' U2 R U R' U R as z' U' L2' U L U' L U




EricOnCrack said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > R U R' U R U2 R' is what people normally call Sune
> ...


The U2 corrects the permutation of the corners.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, 8 month bump + double post?


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2008)

just did one time on each. .87 sune (i do regrip). .78 antisune (no regrips). antisune is definitely faster for me. those are two goood times though, i highly doubt i average sub 1 with either.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 8, 2008)

This thread is OLD! Lol.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 8, 2008)

why is there a sune, a super-sune (double sune) but no triple? (quadruple isn't necessary, an anti-supersune is good enough


----------



## MistArts (Dec 8, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> why is there a sune, a super-sune (double sune) but no triple? (quadruple isn't necessary, an anti-supersune is good enough



There is...


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

Just tried it again:
sune: average 10/12 =1.17
antisune: 10 of 12 = 0.88
Real solve: ~21

Left hand sune (result same as antisune):10 of 12: 1.44
Left hand anti-sune (result same as sune):10 of 12:1.08

Hmmm... I should really do left hand antisune when I get the sune case from now on.


----------

